# help! thread algae



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I have tried every bit of advice I could find, including black outs to the point of damaging some plants. So I am concidering this. Has anyone ever filled there tank with untreated tap water and left it that way for a couple of days? I have a few endlers and that's all. Please give me your good,bad and speculation on the matter.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never treated tapwater but with no chlorine and very low levels of heavy metals (lot of plants to take it up) so I can safely change 50-70% without problems. My point is, it all depends on your local tap water...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Todd, have you tried dosing Excel at the recommended initial dose for several days in a row? Some people even double or triple the dose. If you are desparate it is worth a try.

Straight untreated tap water with our chloromines is worth a try too, but may have prolonged consequences for your beneficial bacteria. If you have a mature filter on the tank, I'd move it to another healthy tank while you try our toxic tap water.


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

Thread algea is very hard to get rid. I use hydrogen peroxide with a big syringe spray around the infected area. That will help to kill some and I also added some ameca spledens fish. I am still battling some tread algae. You just have to constantly remove them by hand. Good Luck!


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

From my experience it is an unbalance in your system i.e. to much light which was the case for me or not enough nutrients etc. What I did was get a bunch of amano shrimp and a couple of siamese algae eaters the real ones not the Chinese ones. Excel def helps too. Good luck.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Thread algae is supposedly caused by ammonia/ium. If this is a new tank, then it just means your tanks filter is not mature yet. Another source of ammonia/ium is contaminated fertilizers. If u dose KNO3, check it for ammonia/ium contamination. I had a bad batch of ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums that caused this problem. I bought a new batch of KNO3 from aquariumfertilizers.com and haven't had a problem since.


----------

